# Hunt



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I might have a extra spot open for this weekend leaving early Friday morning and coming back Sunday. This place is in Carta Valley near Del Rio. Cost would be gas, food and drinks split between us. There are 2 feeders going on 68 acres and not hunted very much, only two deer taken over the last 3 years. Have a cabin with generator and tank water. not to rough. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I sure wish I could take you up on it. Always nice to hunt with a new friend and see a new ranch. Unfortuately I am already committed somewhere else.

That is a really nice offer, and much appreciated.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Got a volunteer for this weekend. Report coming Sunday or Monday. Good luck to all the hunters this weekend


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------

